# Camera Body & Press Pass Advice



## shazthephotog (May 30, 2013)

I've been doing photography for a little over four years now, and want to start advancing my career.

I currently own a Nikon D5000 which is falling apart (rubber for the viewfinder has fallen off, a crack in my 18-55mm lens, etc.) as I've had it since I decided to pursue photography.  I've been booking shoots occasionally, but I feel very insecure when I walk into a paid gig with my camera looking the way it does.  I went to a camera store and was told that my camera is obsolete and I should consider looking into purchasing something new.  I'm not too sure if I should jump ship and see what Canon has to offer or if I should stay with Nikon.  I would say my budget is $2500 for a new body and lens.

I also want to obtain a press pass to shoot festivals and concerts, but I don't really know where to start.  I've sent out emails and called different newspapers around my area to no avail.  I'm not too sure if I'm doing anything wrong by sending them a link to my website and telling them how much I would appreciate the opportunity.

Hopefully I can get some great advice from you guys, looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Gary_A (May 30, 2013)

I have been reading everything I can find about cameras for the last year trying to determine which camera to purchase. In that time two have stood out in the amount of recommendations they have received if you want DX go with the D7000 or D7100 right now BHphoto has a great deal on the D7000 with a 18-105 for just under 1k. If you want FX I have seen so many posts about the bang for the buck you can get from a D600 I wish I could afford one. As I type this I am staring at the mailbox waiting for my D7000 to arrive because it was in my price range and feel it will be all the camera I need for a long time to come.


----------



## Designer (May 30, 2013)

Do you have other gear besides the D5000?  The way I envision a "seasoned pro" is they have a camera that is all scuffed and scarred, the speedlight is held together with gaffer's tape, a "pro-level" but beat up tripod, and a well-worn gear bag (off-brand, holes in the corners) and an air of confidence in his rather well-used, but still serviceable equipment.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 30, 2013)

Jumping ship? Why? If you have any decent Nikon gear... stay with Nikon. If Canon offers something that you feel you can't live without.. go with Canon. They are both good systems, each with their own advantages / disadvantages. Your D5000 is not obsolete, just dated a little bit. 

Are there better bodies out there? YES! 

Do you need them? That is entirely up to you, your shooting style, choice of subjects / gigs, and your budget!


----------



## shazthephotog (May 30, 2013)

I only have the D5000. I really didn't take care of my camera nor lens one bit.  I guess the insecure feelings come from knowing that the wear and tear on it comes from being really irresponsible instead of shooting all the time.


----------



## manicmike (May 30, 2013)

A camera is obsolete when the shutter quits working.


----------



## tirediron (May 30, 2013)

Designer said:


> Do you have other gear besides the D5000? The way I envision a "seasoned pro" is they have a camera that is all scuffed and scarred, the speedlight is held together with gaffer's tape, a "pro-level" but beat up tripod, and a well-worn gear bag (off-brand, holes in the corners) and an air of confidence in his rather well-used, but still serviceable equipment.


Dude.... who the **** said you could look through my gadget bag???


----------



## tirediron (May 30, 2013)

If you want to actually do this for a living or as a serious side-job than buy a serious body.  I would suggest either a used D700 or, if you can stretch the budget, a used D3.  It's not that your D5K can't produce good images (in fact under average conditions you'd be hard-pressed to tell a D5K image from a D3 image) but it's not built for heavy-duty use.  Pick up a D3 or even a gripped D700 and compare the solid feeling of either of those to your current rig...  Lenses are an entirely different matter and depend entirely on what you will be shooting ('though starting with a 24-70 isn't likely to be a bad choice).

As far as the press pass, the days of wire-service photographers running around with a card marked "Press" stuck in the band of their fedora are long gone.  For events and festivals, you normally have to apply individually to each for press credentials, good for that event only, and you will need to justify your request, either by proving employment with a periodical that that festival feels could benefit them, or by proving a successful free-lance track record.


----------



## KmH (May 30, 2013)

manicmike said:


> A camera is obsolete when the shutter quits working.


and can't be replaced because parts are no longer available.

Most periodicals today use freelance photographers. http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photographic-discussions/329125-want-work-newspaper.html
Like John says, you need to find out what each venue's process entails for getting credentials.


----------



## orljustin (May 30, 2013)

"I also want to obtain a press pass to shoot festivals and concerts,"

Why?


----------



## tirediron (May 30, 2013)

orljustin said:


> "I also want to obtain a press pass to shoot festivals and concerts,"
> 
> Why?



Because?


----------



## cgipson1 (May 30, 2013)

orljustin said:


> "I also want to obtain a press pass to shoot festivals and concerts,"
> 
> Why?



Well DUH!!! Free Entry.. and special Super Extra Special Photographer Privileges!   Like backstage access at all concerts (NOT!)! Free Autographs from all the Stars (NOT!) Free front row seats or photo Pit access at all events (NOT!) Free Booze everywhere you go (NOT!) Hot babes falling at your feet, just begging you to take nude shots of them! (NOT!) lol! (ah.. that glamorous  Playboy-like life those professional photographers live... I am SO jealous!) (NOT!)

Can anyone else come up with some Super Extra Special Photographer Privileges?  (don't forget the (NOT!))


----------



## orljustin (May 30, 2013)

Does the OP want to shoot stock?  Does he fancy himself a budding journalist?  Does he want to sell event pics?  What's in it for these concerts and events?  Why would anyone want to allow him in to shoot more that anyone else with a camera?


----------



## dbvirago (May 30, 2013)

"Hot babes falling at your feet, just begging you to take nude shots of them!"

Sounds like fun, but it gets old after a while.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 30, 2013)

dbvirago said:


> "Hot babes falling at your feet, just begging you to take nude shots of them!"
> 
> Sounds like fun, but it gets old after a while.



Yea.. I am with you! Always tripping over the biotches... situational awareness and everything, dude!


----------



## tirediron (May 30, 2013)

Okay guys... here's a towel; wipe the sarcasm off of those posts if you don't mind!  Let's stop and consider for a moment that perhaps the OP simply wants to do event work.  Maybe he or she does consider him/herself a budding photojournalist.  Is there anything wrong with that?  Instead of castigating them, how about explaining some of the ins and outs of this sort of stuff.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 30, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Okay guys... here's a towel; wipe the sarcasm off of those posts if you don't mind!  Let's stop and consider for a moment that perhaps the OP simply wants to do event work.  Maybe he or she does consider him/herself a budding photojournalist.  Is there anything wrong with that?  Instead of castigating them, how about explaining some of the ins and outs of this sort of stuff.



Sarcasm? HAH! I was trying to be funny... working on my standup routine and all! I figured it would make you laugh if anyone did!   No castigation intended... and I did try to be helpful several posts above! So there!  


:lmao:


----------



## tirediron (May 30, 2013)

Wasn't pointing at anyone in particular Charlie... whattsa matter?  Guilty conscience?


----------



## cgipson1 (May 30, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Wasn't pointing at anyone in particular Charlie... whattsa matter?  Guilty conscience?



No.. too much caffiene!!!! Two Venti Mocha's with extra whip! And just giving you plenty poop!


----------



## orljustin (May 30, 2013)

Point being, what he wants to get out of it may determine what he needs to put into it.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 30, 2013)

orljustin said:


> Point being, what he wants to get out of it may determine what he needs to put into it.



And my point (and others) was that it is basically useless today... not like it used to be! Lots of people think a press pass is a free ticket to special photo ops, special access to locations, etc... but it really isn't anymore! Read this > http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photographic-discussions/329125-want-work-newspaper.html


----------



## tirediron (May 30, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> orljustin said:
> 
> 
> > Point being, what he wants to get out of it may determine what he needs to put into it.
> ...


Pre-zact-ickly; explanations is good, sarcasm, not so much!


----------



## Designer (May 30, 2013)

I've been thinking about that second part:

If getting in free is his goal, then I think he needs to "pay his dues" by paying his way in for about 50 or so concerts until such time as he accumulates the portfolio and reputation to warrant somebody paying his way in.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 30, 2013)

Hell, I have an old press pass I will sell... maybe!  lol! I think the magazine is defunct now...  but it was so obscure, I doubt anyone would know!


----------



## tirediron (May 30, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Hell, I have an old press pass I will sell... maybe! lol! I think the magazine is defunct now... but it was so obscure, I doubt anyone would know!


The Pangea Geographic?


----------



## cgipson1 (May 30, 2013)

tirediron said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hell, I have an old press pass I will sell... maybe! lol! I think the magazine is defunct now... but it was so obscure, I doubt anyone would know!
> ...


 
hahaha... I will have to pull that thing out... the name escapes me! It was a sports mag of some sort back in the 80's... sent me a press pass and asked me to cover the USA All Star /  Texas All Stars Basketball game for them, so I did! Even paid me! 

Iowa Wings Magazine! Number is no longer good.. and can find no reference to them on Google... must be toast! lol!


----------



## tirediron (May 30, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...


If Mr. Google can't find them, they're truly dead!


----------



## cgipson1 (May 30, 2013)

tirediron said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


+

Yeppers, I reckon so! I may have to try to use that old pass one of these days... see if I can get a sweet young thing a'hittin on me! (not to mention all that free booze!) Yippeee!


----------



## texkam (May 31, 2013)

I shot the Cotton Bowl two times. My client's shot list included the chearleaders and the Kilgore Rangerettes. Awesome! (Not!). Worked my ass off and I can't really tell you if they were pretty or not, or anything about the actual game.


----------



## Vtec44 (May 31, 2013)

It's not all that glamorous.  I got mine through and insider I know.    All major orgs were there, ABC, AP, Ghetty's Images, etc.  It was mix of pros and semi-pros bodies.


----------



## Qveon (May 31, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> orljustin said:
> 
> 
> > "I also want to obtain a press pass to shoot festivals and concerts,"
> ...


You always make me laugh <3


----------



## cgipson1 (May 31, 2013)

Qveon said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > orljustin said:
> ...



That is often my intent!


----------



## shazthephotog (May 31, 2013)

I am interested in concert/live photography and want to take photos with my D5K, but places won't allow semi pro/pro camera but will let everyone with their point & shoot snap away.  I usually hang around the front row when I go to shows but I don't really get much space to move around, hence me wanting a press pass.  It's not about meeting anyone or getting into free shows, I want to be able to build my concert portfolio and hopefully shoot for certain publications as a freelance or staffer (I do understand that a lot of places are downsizing).


----------



## tirediron (May 31, 2013)

Consider adding something like the Sony NEX-5n to your stable; with the 40mm pancake lens on it, it looks like nothing more than a large-ish P&S, but turns in a reasonably decent low-light performance and has some good glass to go with it.  One thing to be aware of if you go into a concert or event with press credentials, you're often not allowed in for the whole show, often just the first set or even first couple of songs, and the media area is going to be just as crowded as the regular seats, AND since a lot oft he people there are shooting to put supper on their table, they're probably not going to be terribly welcoming or accomodating to a 'nobody' who just shows up.


----------



## curtyoungblood (May 31, 2013)

You need to try going to smaller shows. Find a way to talk to the people in charge of small venues, explain what you're wanting to do, and keep at it until someone lets you in.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 31, 2013)

curtyoungblood said:


> You need to try going to smaller shows. Find a way to talk to the people in charge of small venues, explain what you're wanting to do, and keep at it until someone lets you in.



This... start hitting clubs and bars with live bands, etc... and get permission to shoot from the band members / establishment owners. Build up a portfolio to convince the bigger guys that you are worth it...


----------



## tirediron (May 31, 2013)

curtyoungblood said:


> You need to try going to smaller shows. Find a way to talk to the people in charge of small venues, explain what you're wanting to do, and keep at it until someone lets you in.






cgipson1 said:


> curtyoungblood said:
> 
> 
> > You need to try going to smaller shows. Find a way to talk to the people in charge of small venues, explain what you're wanting to do, and keep at it until someone lets you in.
> ...



Best advice in this thread!


----------



## lizzys (Jun 12, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> orljustin said:
> 
> 
> > "I also want to obtain a press pass to shoot festivals and concerts,"
> ...



Pretty negative there, seeing as photographers DO get some of those special privileges depending on the artist and their management. Concert photography is very rewarding when you're shooting concerts that you want to be at. I've been covering shows for three years now and I still get a rush every time I enter the photo pit. 

That said - it IS a difficult area of photography to get into. To start, it's rather narrowed - not everyone is out there doing it (successfully), so it's hard to find good advice when you're a beginner. If you're not already familiar with him, check out Todd Owyoung: The Best Music Photography & Band Portraits ? Todd Owyoung. He has some great tips and tutorials, as well as gear suggestions and reviews targeted to concert photographers. The suggestion to start by shooting local shows IS the best you're going to get. If you do it right, you'll be building a portfolio up while networking with bands and venues.

The next step gets a little more complicated. You're most likely not going to get press passes into national acts if you aren't covering for anyone. Managements want the people they let in to be promoting their artists, so why would they waste their time on someone who is not benefiting them at all? So what I recommend is that you either get cozy with a nearby venue and try to become a house photographer OR find a publication to work for. It can be a bit of a catch 22, because people don't want to hire you unless you've got a stellar portfolio - but how do you get that when no one will let you in to photograph the names that everyone knows? All I have to say there is: best wishes. Luck was on my side.

As far as gear goes: *do not upgrade until your gear is limiting you.* If you're getting paying gigs, then hopefully the people paying you put enough time and effort into researching your work and they hired you because they approve. If not, then that's their own fault when they don't get the quality they want. Chances are, no one aside from you notices a crack in your lens or that your camera is missing a little rubber piece. You're going to look a lot more tacky than that the first time you have to shoot an outdoor festival in the rain. Once you have MASTERED your gear - meaning, you understand every bit of manual mode and white balance, as well as the general composition of an image - only then should you upgrade. I will qualify that for concert photography, f2.8 (or lower) lenses are the exception to this, as you simply won't get enough light in a small venue without it.

Anyway. Like I said - best of luck; if you have any specific questions, feel free to PM me as well.


----------



## Landwomble (Jun 23, 2013)

Small venues. Find a venue that you like, check their listings to find a band that has a bit of a buzz about them, ideally uses Facebook / twitter a lot,  and go ask the venue if you can shoot them. A 50mm 1.8 is a great start for fast glass in small venues. 
When you're done,  post them up on social media,  tag the bands,  and send links to the promoter,  the venue etc.   I have free access anytime I want to 3 venues right now from doing this,  and I've only been at it a month or so. It's a buzz when the artist uses your shots on their FB page! 
Build from there, gain your chops... 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antithesis (Jul 2, 2013)

You can get a refurb D600 for ~$1500, or a used D700 for a little less from KEH or adorama. Get yourself a 50 F1.8g, an 85 1.8g and a cheap zoom/prime for the wide end and your covered. 

Not sure what to say about a press pass. I've always just been given them by clients for a specific event.


----------



## MOREGONE (Jul 2, 2013)

I feel very fortunate, after shooting for about a year, there was an upcoming show I wanted to cover. I emailed 3 editors and though I didn't get to cover that event I wanted,  one of them replied and they offered me a gig on the same date, I took it. This year when the show came back to town guess who got to cover it... 


The emails I sent I feel were to the 'right' people. I dug and found lists of editors and their specific departments so I knew I wasn't barking up the Sports editors tree when I needed the Night Life editor. 

But also important to start small and get practice. I can't even begin to tell you how nervous I was when I got my first gig.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 2, 2013)

Vtec44 said:


> It's not all that glamorous.  I got mine through and insider I know.    All major orgs were there, ABC, AP, Ghetty's Images, etc.  It was mix of pros and semi-pros bodies.



You got to take photos of la petit Wayne?


----------



## ronlane (Jul 2, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> orljustin said:
> 
> 
> > "I also want to obtain a press pass to shoot festivals and concerts,"
> ...



You get free use of all the latest greatest camera equipment (NOT!) and an assistant to act as VAL (NOT!)


----------

